# Few pics



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Gave the TT a quick going over this afternoon and thought i'd take a few pics as i've not taken any since i bought the car!

I've debadged and added a QS rear valance since buying it. Hopefully the next time i take pics will be decked on FK's with new wheels!


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

QS grill would look nice :wink: Did you get a ticket :lol:


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

Well i plan to have a qs grill, qs front bumper and qs spoiler. (but that will be well after i sort out the suspension and wheels!)

No ticket!!!


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Nice - looks great!


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Very nice, good colour combination! 8)


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Nice and shiney... 

Looks great and love that colour too ...... :wink:

Bobski


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

bobski said:


> Looks great and love that colour too ...... :wink:
> 
> Bobski


Really  Would never of guessed!!!!

Thanks for the nice comments, I'm wondering how shiny it could be as this is just after washing it so god knows how shiny your cars are after a proper detailing. I'm thinking of having a full detail before the summer is completely over!


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

SteveS TT said:


> bobski said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great and love that colour too ...... :wink:
> ...


 This colour does really look good once you have spent a bit of time claying, polishing and waxing it. I would love to get mine detailed. Hope the weather changes for you and you can get it detailed as i would like to see the results.

paint after 6 hours of me cleaning it.(Harleys carnuba wax)









Would love to see yours once detailed.... 

cheers
Bobski


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

I really would as well!!!!

I want to sort out a few mods first then get a detail and i have an uncle who does photography so i want to get some 'proper' snaps of it!

Loving that pic of yours, i really need to paint my calipers! I've got all the stuff to do it but no time!


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

SteveS TT said:


> I really would as well!!!!
> 
> I want to sort out a few mods first then get a detail and i have an uncle who does photography so i want to get some 'proper' snaps of it!
> 
> Loving that pic of yours, i really need to paint my calipers! I've got all the stuff to do it but no time!


 Thanks Steve ,

I think that you car would suit some red painted calipers. As it would match the interior nicely. Get some decals for when you decide to paint them too...

Some pro pics is always a bonus.

Still loving the colour.... :wink:

Bobski


----------



## Dolfan (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi Steve,

Your car is looking very nice 8) and the paintwork looks in great condition a lot of depth in the shine

Yan


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks guys! I'm so pleased with this car it's unreal!!! It's acompletely blank canvass for me and i'm so excited (but nervous) about modding it!!! Biggest decision for me is wheels as i believe wheels and stance are the 2 key factors to having a nice car to an awesome car.


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

Dolfan said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> Your car is looking very nice 8) and the paintwork looks in great condition a lot of depth in the shine
> 
> Yan


I'm really impressed by the paint work too! It was obviously treated well by the previous owner as all i've done is polished it and waxed it (not with anything special) and kept it clean (maybe a bit too obsessed with my bucket and lambswool mitt!) as i do clean it probably 3 times a week!

Thanks again!


----------

